# Are 'Likes' on SMF shared with facebook?



## indaswamp (Apr 9, 2018)

Simple question. With all the talk of data privacy lately and the spotlight on facebook, it's a question I'd like to know the answer to from SMF....Thank you.


----------



## smoking4fun (Apr 9, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Simple question. With all the talk of data privacy lately and the spotlight on facebook, it's a question I'd like to know the answer to from SMF....Thank you.


Looks like they're going to find out anyway...

https://pjmedia.com/lifestyle/shock-facebook-tracking-even-youre-not-facebook/


----------



## Geebs (Apr 9, 2018)

I would assume not since my facebook is not linked to my SMF account. I dont believe there is such thing as privacy anymore, with all the technology these days everyone most likely already has more information about me then I even know is out there.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2018)

I didn't even realize there was an SMF facebook page. Is there? 

Chris


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 9, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Simple question. With all the talk of data privacy lately and the spotlight on facebook, it's a question I'd like to know the answer to from SMF....Thank you.


The "Like" feature on SMF is not connected, shared, etc. with any other website including Facebook.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 9, 2018)

Thank you for the reply TulsaJeff...much appreciated.


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

HAHAHA...

I love the question but I love 

 Geebs
 reply so much more...

Personal privacy just 20 years ago, folks would raise 9 kinds of hell to be wiretapped. Hell, now folks are paying to have every single word uttered in proximity to a device monitored 24/7/365. HAHAHA...

I am even skeptical of the microphone on the phones in my pockets. 

Pat


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2018)

This is crazy, but I'm always looking at the camera on my desktop to see if the green light is on & someone is watching me. Talk about paranoid!!
Al


----------



## Geebs (May 11, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> This is crazy, but I'm always looking at the camera on my desktop to see if the green light is on & someone is watching me. Talk about paranoid!!
> Al



I have all of those cameras covered with black electrical tape. They can hear me, but they cant see me.


----------



## lodi dick (May 11, 2018)

DITTO !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr k (May 11, 2018)

Yes!  On elec tape over the camera.  I did it for my dad as well years ago.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2018)

Absolutely!!
I put black electrical tape over my MacBook Pro & my iMac27.
I'm very camera shy.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (May 13, 2018)

Geebs said:


> I have all of those cameras covered with black electrical tape. They can hear me, but they cant see me.


Ditto...
And my speakers on my laptop and physically disconnected. When I want to listen to a video, I have to plug in external  headphones or speakers. Sometimes I wish I did not know what I know.....


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 13, 2018)

HAHAHA...

Snowden is a clear wake up call to us all. The blurred lines between what is appropriate and within the Patriot Act and what have been clear signals of government abuses is glaringly obvious. And I have been on the investigative side of all this for nearly 30 years. I am extremely distrustful because of the government’s tendency to knowingly go too far and have the courts decide the line after the fact.

It is what it is! A nanny state gone mad!

Pat


----------



## smoking4fun (May 13, 2018)

Occasionally, I take the tape off and wait for the camera to come on just so I can do a little "dance" for whoever's watching...I figure they'll disconnect from my computer pretty quickly and never check in again after going blind from what they see!


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 13, 2018)

smoking4fun said:


> Occasionally, I take the tape off and wait for the camera to come on just so I can do a little "dance" for whoever's watching...I figure they'll disconnect from my computer pretty quickly and never check in again after going blind from what they see!


POINT!

If it's me watching on the other end, I will post a screenshot here for ya. But I will be kind and use paintbrush to put some shorts on you!

HAHAHAHA....

Pat


----------

